# Spessartekursion am 10.9. mit der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Juli 2006)

Was macht die DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus wohl im Spessart, obwohl der weder Rhein noch Taunus ist?   Biken natürlich!   Diese Tour unterschiedet sich nicht nur von der Location von unseren bisherigen Touren. Es gibt weniger Trails und weniger Menschen (auf der Vortour haben wir gerade mal 10 Leute im Wald getroffen!), dafür aber mehr Grün und mehr Ruhe! Der Spessart ist das größte zusammenhängende Laubwaldgebiet Deutschlands und bietet auch bei Hitze angenehme Temperaturen und immer ein saftiges Grün.
Wir starten wie immer um 11 Uhr im eine halbe Stunde von Frankfurt entfernten in Hösbach-Winzenhohl an der kleinen Kapelle an der Schmerlenbacher Straße. Aufgrund der geringen Größe des Ortes solte das nicht zu verfehlen sein. Wir rollen aus dem Ort heraus über Felder unter der A3 durch hinunter zu den sieben Seen, die so grün sind, wie der sie umgebende Wald und machen uns auf den gemächlichen Anstieg des Karl-Joa-Weges bis auf 400 m Höhe. Auf dem Weg dorthin haben wir schon einen flowigen Trail mitgenommen und einen weiteren im Uphill erklommen. Über den Kreuzberg geht es weiter zum Einstieg in den Eselsweg. Diese alte Handelsroute durchzieht den gesamten Spessart in Nord-Süd-Richtung. Ihrem Verlauf folgen wir 13 km lang bis zur höchsten Erhebung des Tages, der Steigkoppe, wobei sich schmale und breite Wege genauso wie Steigung und Gefälle abwechseln. Nach der Abfahrt nach Laufach beginnt ein steiler Aufstieg, der im Wald auf Wegen weiter führt, von denen man nicht glaubt, daß sie viel genutzt werden. Zumindest steckt man häufig bis zum Lenker im Grün! Nach dieser letzten, konditionell fordernden Wegstrecke genießen wir die beiden Trailstücke am Karl-Joa-Weg in umgekehrter Richtung und fahren zurück nach Winzenhohl, wo bei Bedarf im Landgasthof noch die eine oder andere lokale Spezialität zu sich genommen werden kann.   
Diese Tour richtet sich weniger an exzessive Trailbiker, da es wenige Trailstücke gibt. Die Tour spielt sich hauptsächlich auf Nebenwegen entlang des Eselswegs ab, aber es gibt auch mehrere Rollstücke auf breiten Wegen, die Zeit für einen Blick in die Landschaft lassen. Daher ist hier eher der Genießer richtig und auch für technisch unsichere Biker lohnt sich hier eine Mitfahrt. Besonders schön ist die Tour aber zur Entspannug! Wer am Wochenende den übervollen Taunus kennt, der wird die Abwechslung des vergleichsweise menschleeren, ruhigen Spessart genießen können. Die Tour ist 42 km lang, bewältigt knapp 1000 hm und wird je nach Geschwindigkeit 3-4 h reine Fahrtzeit dauern. Unterwegs werden wir daher wohl zwischen 4 und 5,5 h sein.
Die Anfahrt mit dem PKW geht über die A3 bis Ausfahrt Hösbach sehr schnell oder man nmmt die Bahn bis zu Bahnhof in Aschaffenburg und kurbelt nochmals etwa 8 km bis zum Startort. 
Würde mich sehr freuen, einige Biker auch hier begrüßen zu können! Es wird auch bei Bedarf wieder zwei verschieden schnelle Gruppen mit Marc und mir geben, zwischen denen im Bedarf auch gewechselt werden kann.
Teilnahmebedingung ist ein technisch einwandfreies MTB, ein geeigneter Helm und die Beachtung der DIMB-Trailrules! 
Hier gehts zur Anmeldung im LMB-Eintrag









Karl-Joa-Weg




Einstieg in den Eselsweg


----------



## caroka (23. Juli 2006)

Da ich an diesem WE eh nicht's besseres vorhabe, fahr ich halt mal mit.:grins::zwinker:


Freu mich schon drauf
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astrokill (23. Juli 2006)

Cool, den Spessart kenn ich praktisch überhaupt nicht. Bin dabei!

Gruß, Georg


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Juli 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich an diesem WE eh nicht's besseres vorhabe, fahr ich halt mal mit.:grins::zwinker:


Zu gütig, euer Gnaden!


----------



## missmarple (23. Juli 2006)

@Kater: klingt mal wieder lecker, was Du da so schreibst - und vor allem auch für meine Wenigkeit fahrbar!  Und diesmal mit sooo viel Vorlauf angekündigt, dass ich mir den Tag (hoffentlich) frei nehmen kann...  

Vielleicht lassen sich ja - hier aus der Ecke kommend - Fahrgemeinschaften bilden???


----------



## caroka (23. Juli 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Zu gütig, euer Gnaden!


OK, Ok......ich geb' s ja zu.:big grins: Eigentlich kann ich es gar nicht mehr abwarten....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Juli 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht lassen sich ja - hier aus der Ecke kommend - Fahrgemeinschaften bilden???


Aber sicher. Kann man ja mal schauen, was hier aus der Gegend noch so zusammen kommt.


----------



## :Brian (24. Juli 2006)

Da ich im Spessart auch noch nicht unterwegs war, ist dies eine tolle Gelegenheit die Gegend mal kennen zu lernen, habe mich gerade angemeldet...


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Juli 2006)

dto.; geh mit. Ich könnte zusätzlich 2 Personen + 2 Bike's (ohne Demontage) mitnehmen (und zurück). cu Carsten


----------



## caroka (26. Juli 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> dto.; geh mit. Ich könnte zusätzlich 2 Personen + 2 Bike's (ohne Demontage) mitnehmen (und zurück). cu Carsten


Oh ja, das Angebot würde ich gerne annehmen. Wir können das ja noch genauer besprechen. Kannst Du mir Deine Telnr. mailen?


----------



## wondermike (26. Juli 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Wir starten wie immer um 11 Uhr im eine halbe Stunde von Frankfurt entfernten in Hösbach-Winzenhohl an der kleinen Kapelle an der Schmerlenbacher Straße. Aufgrund der geringen Größe des Ortes solte das nicht zu verfehlen sein.



Vielleicht kannst Du ja für uns geografisch herausgefordete Menschen noch eine Anfahrtsskizze posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. August 2006)

Anfahrt:

Die A3 an der Abfahrt Hösbach verlassen. An der Autobahnabfahrt rechts abbiegen und dann die nächste Möglichkeit wieder links abbiegen (dürfte Haibach oder Bessenbach dran stehen) in die Aschaffenburger Strasse. Nach etwa 700 m recht abbiegen in die Haibacher Strasse Richtung Haibach und im nächsten Ort (Winzenhohl-Schmerlenbach) an der einzigen größeren Kreuzung rechts abbiegen in die Schmerlenbacher Strasse. In dem Moment seid ihr am Treffpunkt vorbei gefahren! Also Parken (im Ort dürfte genügend vorhanden sein), Rad ausladen!


----------



## caroka (12. August 2006)

@fUEL
Mensch, hab' Dich schon vermisst.
Klasse, dass Du dabei bist.


----------



## Arachne (19. August 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte zusätzlich 2 Personen + 2 Bike's (ohne Demontage) mitnehmen (und zurück). cu Carsten


Hallo Carsten, hast Du mittlerweile schon zwei Passagiere, oder könntest Du vielleicht mich noch mitnehmen?


----------



## trekkinger (19. August 2006)

Schade, da kann ich nicht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. August 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Carsten, hast Du mittlerweile schon zwei Passagiere, oder könntest Du vielleicht mich noch mitnehmen?


Klar, geht noch. Abholadresse + Mobil-Nr. zu gegebener Zeit über PN (priv.Nachricht, falls Abkürzung noch nicht geläufig).
cu Carsten


----------



## Rerun (19. August 2006)

Ich hab mich auch mal eingetragen... bin zwar aus der Gegend, aber die Tour bringt für mich imho auch viel neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. August 2006)

An einer Fahrgemeinschaft wäre ich wohl auch interessiert


----------



## caroka (31. August 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> An einer Fahrgemeinschaft wäre ich wohl auch interessiert


Hast Du denn inzwischen eine Mitfahrgelegenheit?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. August 2006)

arkonis wollte sich nächste Woche nochmal melden.


----------



## arkonis (31. August 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> arkonis wollte sich nächste Woche nochmal melden.



also den Wagen hab ich am Freitag nächster Woche ist aber extrem klein gebaut, ob da zwei Räder hinein passen kann ich nicht sagen. kann das erst am Freitag testen hoffentlich ist es dann nicht zu spät


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. August 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> arkonis wollte sich nächste Woche nochmal melden.


Ich könnte Dich noch mitnehmen (noch mehr Stimmung in der Bude).
"Saalbelegung":
1__2    
3 4 5   
6__7
Auf Platz 1 Fahrer und auf Platz 2 Mitfahrer(in) "A"   . 
Mitfahrer "B" auf 3; Mitfahrer "C" auf 4 (könnte bischen eng werden) oder auf 6
Das vierte Bike muß auf Platz 5+7. Könntest Du nach Eppstein mit der Bahn "entgegenkommen" ?


----------



## arkonis (31. August 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte Dich noch mitnehmen (noch mehr Stimmung in der Bude).
> "Saalbelegung":
> 1__2
> 3 4 5
> ...



hey da könnte ich auch noch mit wenns nicht zu eng wird.


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. August 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> hey da könnte ich auch noch mit wenns nicht zu eng wird.


Fehlt ein  in Deinem Kommentar oder war das ernst gemeint  ? Bei mir is jetzt schon Schicht im Auto.
Caroka, Arachne und Crazy-Racer (wenn er denn möchte) sind schon drei Mitfahrer und ich würd auch noch gern mit


----------



## arkonis (31. August 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlt ein  in Deinem Kommentar oder war das ernst gemeint  ? Bei mir is jetzt schon Schicht im Auto.
> Caroka, Arachne und Crazy-Racer (wenn er denn möchte) sind schon drei Mitfahrer und ich würd auch noch gern mit


ne war ernst gemeint, also ich bin mir gesagt nicht sicher ob ein Bike in das Auto past und allein fahr ich nicht gerne wegen der probleme den Weg zu finden (Navigator war nicht in der Serienausstatung ).


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. August 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> ne war ernst gemeint, also ich bin mir gesagt nicht sicher ob ein Bike in das Auto past und allein fahr ich nicht gerne wegen der probleme den Weg zu finden (Navigator war nicht in der Serienausstatung ).


Wir können auch hintereinander fahren; Navi hab ich. Bis morgen.


----------



## caroka (31. August 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> ne war ernst gemeint, also ich bin mir gesagt nicht sicher ob ein Bike in das Auto past und allein fahr ich nicht gerne wegen der probleme den Weg zu finden (Navigator war nicht in der Serienausstatung ).


Das alt bekannte Problem.......Männer und Weg finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (1. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können auch hintereinander fahren; Navi hab ich. Bis morgen.


guter Vorschlag so können wir das machen 
dann könnten wir, wenn mehr mitfahren wollen, wir die Räder bei dir vielleicht platzieren (wenn möglich), dann ist bei mir noch Platz für Mitfahrer (spart auch Sprit und schont die Umwelt) als Mann verfüge ich natürlich über ausgezeichnete Fahrqualitäten (ist aber schon Lange bekannt)


----------



## trekkinger (1. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Das alt bekannte Problem.......Männer und Weg finden


Vorsicht! 
Hätte ich am WE nicht was besseres vor, würde ich auch wieder den Weg suchen und finden.


----------



## T. J. (1. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> guter Vorschlag so können wir das machen
> dann könnten wir, wenn mehr mitfahren wollen, wir die Räder bei dir vielleicht platzieren (wenn möglich), dann ist bei mir noch Platz für Mitfahrer (spart auch Sprit und schont die Umwelt) als Mann verfüge ich natürlich über ausgezeichnete Fahrqualitäten (ist aber schon Lange bekannt)



Ich fahre auch mit, und hätte noch 2 Plätze frei....oder könnte ggf. woanders unterkommen. Da aber 

1. Erst am 10. morgens feststeht, wer tatsächlich mitkommt, 
2. Manche gerne Kolonne fahren würden,

wäre mein Vorschlag, dass alle aus der Gegend die MFG anbieten oder benötigen sich am 10. um 9 Uhr 45 an einem Platz Richtung A3, wo man sein Auto nachher auch wieder leicht findet (z. B. Ausweichparkplatz des MTZ) treffen und sich entsprechend aufteilen.

LG
Jens


----------



## eDw (1. September 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Einstieg in den Eselsweg



Marc, was ist passiert! Normalerweisse haben die Leute auf dem Eselsweg immer ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht!

Gruss
eDw
--- hoffentlich bald der erste DAV FUeL im Spessart!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. September 2006)

Niedernhausen - Höchst und was dazwischenliegt kann ich problemlos, fast zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit und (fast) ohne Anstrengung erreichen 
wenn mich also jemand an einem diese Bahnhöfe (Eppstein und Hofheim zählen da natürlich auch dazu) einsammeln will, dann nehme ich das Angebot gerne an. Wenn gewünscht putze ich auch mein Bike vorher


----------



## missmarple (1. September 2006)

T. J. schrieb:
			
		

> wäre mein Vorschlag, dass alle aus der Gegend die MFG anbieten oder benötigen sich am 10. um 9 Uhr 45 an einem Platz Richtung A3, wo man sein Auto nachher auch wieder leicht findet (z. B. Ausweichparkplatz des MTZ) treffen und sich entsprechend aufteilen.



Die Idee find ich gut!  Wie wär's als Treffpunkt mit dem Türmchen in Hofheim - das liegt glaub ich für viele auf dem Weg Richtung BAB oder zumindest in Reichweite???


----------



## T. J. (1. September 2006)

Am Türmchen ist's Samstag um 10 leider knapp mit Parkplätzen. Außerdem kostet's da! Noch ein Vorschlag wäre der Parkplatz vom Praktiker in Kriftel. Der ist direkt an der Autobahn.

LG, Jens


----------



## missmarple (1. September 2006)

T. J. schrieb:
			
		

> Am Türmchen ist's Samstag um 10 leider knapp mit Parkplätzen. Außerdem kostet's da!



Stimmt, Samstag ist es da knapp mit Parkplätzen und die kosten - hab den Vorschlag auch nur gemacht, weil wir ja SONNTAG fahren...


----------



## T. J. (1. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, Samstag ist es da knapp mit Parkplätzen und die kosten - hab den Vorschlag auch nur gemacht, weil wir ja SONNTAG fahren...



Nadaschadannwasandres ...: grmpf (war wohl im Mittagsschlaf )

Also dann am "Türmchen" am Sonntag um ?? 9:30-9:45 (man sollte ein wenig Zeit lassen, diese Bike-Umräumerei und auf-den-Dachgepäckträger-Klemmerei ist gar nicht so schnell gemacht).

Gruß,
t.J.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. September 2006)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Marc, was ist passiert! Normalerweisse haben die Leute auf dem Eselsweg immer ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht!


Das war ja an unserem Einstieg zum Eselsweg. Das Grinsen kam dann schon noch.   Wobei der weg bis dahin auch nicht schlecht war.

@Mitfahrzentrale: Ich weiß noch nicht, wie mein Beifahrersitz besetzt ist. Falls ich noch ein Plätzchen frei hab, sag ich natürlich Bescheid! 9:45 Uhr in Hofheim könnte aber u.U. knapp werden, wenn wir um 11 Uhr in Winzenhohl starten (also abfahrtbereit!) wollen.


----------



## missmarple (2. September 2006)

T. J. schrieb:
			
		

> Nadaschadannwasandres ...: grmpf (war wohl im Mittagsschlaf )



Na, dann bin ich beruhigt - ich dachte schon, Du wärst im "Bergdorf" der Höhenkrankheit zum Opfer gefallen...


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. September 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> .... 9:45 Uhr in Hofheim könnte aber u.U. knapp werden, wenn wir um 11 Uhr in Winzenhohl starten (also abfahrtbereit!) wollen.


Das seh ich auch so. Bis wir in Hofheim mit dem Packen der Bikes soweit sind, können locker 20 min. draufgehen (Erfahrungswert).
Lt. Routenplaner brauchen wir 45 min. Dazu nochmal 20 min. für Abbau, Sachen sortieren, Geschwätz miteinander und Ansprache Guide.
Also 9:30 bin ich hier http://www.buch-der-markt.de/cam.htm (Hofheim Parkplatz am Uhrtürmchen) und um 9:50 fahr ich spätestens los.
Also zeitig raus aus der Kiste; schlafen könnt Ihr noch, wenn die Rente nicht mehr ausreicht, ein neues Bike anzuschaffen  .
Gruß Carsten


----------



## caroka (2. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ....und um 9:50 fahr ich spätestens los.
> Also zeitig raus aus der Kiste; schlafen könnt Ihr noch, wenn die Rente nicht mehr ausreicht, ein neues Bike anzuschaffen  .
> Gruß Carsten


Klare, wahre Worte.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. September 2006)

schade, wollte auch gern mitfahren. musste aber gestern auf der saalburg feststellen das mein rahmen gerissen ist und mein neues bike soll erst in 2 wochen kommen :-(


----------



## prodigy (5. September 2006)

Hallo liebes Orga-Team!
Wollte mal nachfragen, wie Eure Planung bzgl. zwei unterschiedlich schneller Gruppen aussieht, bzw. ob es welche geben wird.

Die bisher gemeldeteten Kollgen gehören ja eher zu der schnellen, bzw. ganz schnellen Fraktion, ist es denn überhaupt sinnvoll/möglich,
als "Gelegenheitsmountainbiker/in" bei der Tour mitzufahren?

Keine Angst, 1000 Hm sind ohne Probleme drin und ohne Stützräder geht`s auch schon...

Gruß, Ulrich
(bringe ggf. noch zwei Gäste mit...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. September 2006)

prodigy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebes Orga-Team!
> Wollte mal nachfragen, wie Eure Planung bzgl. zwei unterschiedlich schneller Gruppen aussieht, bzw. ob es welche geben wird.


Es wird aller Vorraussicht nach (siehe Start-Posting!) zwei unterschiedlich schnelle Gruppen geben, wobei wir es i.d.R. so machen, daß wir zusammen los fahren und  unterwegs, wenn sich zeigt, wer besser in welcher Gruppe fährt dann die Teilung vornehmen.




			
				prodigy schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist es denn überhaupt sinnvoll/möglich,
> als "Gelegenheitsmountainbiker/in" bei der Tour mitzufahren?
> 
> Keine Angst, 1000 Hm sind ohne Probleme drin und ohne Stützräder geht`s auch schon...


Die Tour richtet sich ausdrücklich an Genießer und nicht an Raser! Wer also mit der Distanz keine Probleme hat, der wird hier auch seinen Spaß haben.


----------



## T. J. (5. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> schlafen könnt Ihr noch, wenn die Rente nicht mehr ausreicht, ein neues Bike anzuschaffen  .



Du kannst einen wirklich aufbauen! 
Lg Jens


----------



## Torpedo64 (6. September 2006)

Kann ich auch als Nicht-Mitglied mitfahren, oder ist die Exkursion nur für dimb-Mitglieder?

Gruss,
Torpedo


----------



## caroka (6. September 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich auch als Nicht-Mitglied mitfahren, oder ist die Exkursion nur für dimb-Mitglieder?
> 
> Gruss,
> Torpedo


Du must kein DIMBo sein, um mitgenommen zu werden. Allerdings ist es notwendig sich an die DIMB Trailrules zu halten. 

CU

Warst Du nicht schon bei der Saalburgrunde dabei?


----------



## Torpedo64 (6. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Warst Du nicht schon bei der Saalburgrunde dabei?



Ja, das war ich und es hat eine Menge Spass gemacht. Bin momentan am Überlegen, ob ich mich auch mal bei dimb anmelden sollte...


----------



## caroka (6. September 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das war ich und es hat eine Menge Spass gemacht. Bin momentan am Überlegen, ob ich mich auch mal bei dimb anmelden sollte...


Mit der Frage wollte ich Dich nicht nötigen. Du kannst auch 5x mitfahren ohne der Dimb beizutreten 
Aber wir freuen uns natürlich auch über jedes neue Mitglied .
Bis Sonntag


----------



## Torpedo64 (6. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Frage wollte ich Dich nicht nötigen. Du kannst auch 5x mitfahren ohne der Dimb beizutreten
> Aber wir freuen uns natürlich auch über jedes neue Mitglied .
> Bis Sonntag



Danke für die Info, aber ich suche schon lange so einen Verein...bin allerdings recht spät darauf gestoßen...

Jo, dann bis SO  

Gruss,
Torpedo


----------



## fUEL (7. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Frage wollte ich Dich nicht nötigen. Du kannst auch 5x mitfahren ohne der Dimb beizutreten
> Aber wir freuen uns natürlich auch über jedes neue Mitglied .
> Bis Sonntag



Bin für die Verleihung des Clubordens für *CharmanteMitgliederwerbung*
Das ist die im Namen enthaltene Initiative in Reinform....und da kommt auch echte Energie her .....Bravo Chapeau....
Gruß 
Freu mich auch auf Sonntag 
Frank


----------



## caroka (7. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Bin für die Verleihung des Clubordens für *CharmanteMitgliederwerbung*
> Das ist die im Namen enthaltene Initiative in Reinform....und da kommt auch echte Energie her .....Bravo Chapeau....
> Gruß
> Freu mich auch auf Sonntag
> Frank


Tut das guuuut.
  
Cu


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. September 2006)

Sonntag fällt für mich aus - bin schwer erkältet  warum jetzt  momentan geht gar nix, und ich will nix schlimmeres riskieren durch zu frühes biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (7. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag fällt für mich aus - bin schwer erkältet  warum jetzt  momentan geht gar nix, und ich will nix schlimmeres riskieren durch zu frühes biken


Hab erst den Hofheimer-Fred gelesen, obwohl es hier besser gepasst hätte; ich wiederhol bzw. kopier mich einfach mal:
Das ist bitter, schade. Beste Genesungswünsche von hier aus. Damit wäre wohl am Sonntag ein Platz bei mir im Auto frei. @Arkonis: Interesse ?


----------



## caroka (7. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Hab erst den Hofheimer-Fred gelesen, obwohl es hier besser gepasst hätte.


Dito
Ausgerechnet jetzt, was für eine Sch.....
Gute, gute Besserung.
Bis demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## missmarple (9. September 2006)

Bei mir klappt's leider morgen nicht...


----------



## AbsentMinded (9. September 2006)

Huhu,

hab mich auch grad eingetragen. 

Freue mich sehr auf die Tour und hoffe, das Wetter ist so genial wie heute.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. September 2006)

So! Falls morgen jemand noch Probleme mit dem Treffpunkt hat hier mal meine Mobilnummer in Spam-geschützter Form: Null-Eins-Sieben-Zwo-Sechs-Neun-Dreißig-Sechzig-Vier. Für alle Blätterfaulen hier auch noch mal der Link zur Anfahrtsbeschreibung.
Wir möchten übrigens gern um 11 Uhr starten, nicht erst ankommen!


----------



## AbsentMinded (9. September 2006)

Jaja, wer den Sachden hat 

Gibt es irgendwelche Baustellen, von denen ich wissen sollte?


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir klappt's leider morgen nicht...


Schade (dann kann ich die Waage wohl zu Hause lassen )


----------



## caroka (10. September 2006)

Hier bin ich die Erste. 
Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass der Spessart so schön ist. Vorallem war es nicht so überlaufen. Auch wenn der Trailanteil gering war, mir hat es riesigen Spass gemacht. 
Dank an die Guides. 

Greetz


----------



## prodigy (10. September 2006)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Guides für die tolle Tour!

War alles bestens von der Streckenbeschaffenheit, Streckenlänge, vielleicht hätte man aber zwecks Nahrungsaufnahme und Landschaft genießen eine etwas längere Pause (20-30 Minuten) in der Hälfte einlegen können (an einem Aussichtspunkt, sonnige Wiese oder so...)

Christina & Uli

hier noch eine Impression kurz vor der Einfahrt in den Eselsweg. (die Hälfte der Gruppe stand gerade hinten den Bäumen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (10. September 2006)

Very nice, ich hätte nur ab und zu etwas mehr die Aussichten genossen (bzw. Pausen  ), aber es lief ganz gut, da sich auch der schleichende Platten nicht mehr bemerkbar gemacht hat. Da muß ich doch nochmal in die Garage schauen....
Vielen Dank an die Guides  .
(@Lucafabian: Schwing Dich an Deinem PC und laß mal Deine Bilder schauen... )


----------



## AbsentMinded (10. September 2006)

Super Tour,

auch wenn ich ein wenig aus dem letzten Loch gepfiffen habe, zwischenzeitlich. 

Tolle Landschaft, nette Truppe.

Dickes Danke an die Guides


----------



## Astrokill (10. September 2006)

Mir hat's auch sehr gut gefallen, vor allem die schöne, ruhige Landschaft. Ich glaub, da fahr ich irgendwann noch mal hin...
Ein dickes Lob und vielen Dank an die Guides!


----------



## arkonis (10. September 2006)

jo, mir hat die Fahrt auch gut gefallen, ist schon was anderes als im Taunus. 
Dank an die Guides


----------



## Rerun (10. September 2006)

War echt ein gelungenes Event! Danke nochmal an die Guides für die tolle Führung! Auch als Spessarter konnte man noch einige neue Wege kennen lernen. Und mal schauen, vielleicht bekommt ihr ja bald ein neues DIMB Mitglied


----------



## arkonis (10. September 2006)

Lucafabian
 Wo bleiben die Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2006)

Dann will ich mich auch mal bei Marc und Daniel für die schöne Tour bedanken. 
Die Guides haben wieder mal ausgezeichnet geführt. 
Auch an die Mitfahrerenden ein dickes Lob  Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht.  

Einen besonderen Dank auch an MTK-Cube der meine Anrufe bezüglich des Bilder hochladens ertagen hat. Der letzte war um halb Zehn  Ihm habt Ihr zu verdanken das es Bilder von mir zu sehen gibt, und hier sind sie dann auch:



 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 



Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Torpedo64 (10. September 2006)

Also mir hat die Tour sehr gut gefallen und hätte sogar noch ein Stück weiter fahren können. Das Wetter hat ja geradezu dazu eingeladen...Theoretsich hätte man sogar aus der Tour eine Tagestour machen und noch mehr Spaß haben können. Aber das wäre vielleicht für manche MTBler zuviel , so dass die von uns gefahrenen 42 Kilometer doch genug gewesen sind.
Lob an die Bike-Guides. Die Führung war wie letztes Mal super


----------



## fUEL (11. September 2006)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an die Herren Guides.
Werd die Tour als "Schaltung defekt Tour" sicher noch einige Zeit in Erinnerung behalten.  
War ne nette Truppe  Danke 

Gruss Fuel


----------



## wissefux (11. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Werd die Tour als "Schaltung defekt Tour" sicher noch einige Zeit in Erinnerung behalten.
> Gruss Fuel



wie, schaltung defekt  , aber nicht bei dir, oder ?

und ausserdem : hat irgendwie etwas, wie du die banane in dich hineinschiebst   

wir waren übrigens im taunus unterwegs und sind eine sehr traillastige tour gefahren. optimale bodenverhältnisse für sowas ...
dabei haben wir einen kumpel getroffen, der uns einen der wohl technisch schwierigsten trails im taunus nochmal gezeigt hat. und dieses mal hab ich mir endlich den weg dorthin gemerkt. ist noch ein stück weiter weg vom zacken, als ich die ganze zeit dachte ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> dabei haben wir einen kumpel getroffen, der uns einen der wohl technisch schwierigsten trails im taunus nochmal gezeigt hat. und dieses mal hab ich mir endlich den weg dorthin gemerkt. ist noch ein stück weiter weg vom zacken, als ich die ganze zeit dachte ...



der lässt sich doch bestimmt mal als option in eine Taunustour einbauen oder?

Bin hier am Sonntag bald eingegangen als ich mir die Seele aus dem Leib gehustet habe und an euch dachte wie ihr jetzt die Trails unsicher macht  
aber so wies aussieht kann ich am Freitag wohl wieder 
Ach, das hat hier ja nix zu suchen

Tolle Bilder und ne schöne Bananepose  

Danke Luca fürs Bilder machen, man sieht sich Freitag?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> und ausserdem : hat irgendwie etwas, wie du die banane in dich hineinschiebst


ich wollts nicht sagen 

@Crazy Racer
Na klar sieht man sich


----------



## fUEL (12. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir vielen Dank an die Herren Guides.
> Werd die Tour als "Schaltung defekt Tour" sicher noch einige Zeit in Erinnerung behalten.
> War ne nette Truppe  Danke
> 
> Gruss Fuel


Das mit der netten Truppe muss ich wohl noch mal überdenken.  

Vielleicht sollte luca das Bild mal canceln.  

Wissefux bekommt vom mir dann auch einen Lehrgang im Bananengeradebiegen.   


Gruss Frank


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der netten Truppe muss ich wohl noch mal überdenken.
> Vielleicht sollte luca das Bild mal canceln.
> Wissefux bekommt vom mir dann auch einen Lehrgang im Bananengeradebiegen.
> Gruss Frank


Frei nach einem gewissen Mr.Schmerzfrei: Auch dieses Leiden ist geil ...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Frei nach einem gewissen Mr.Schmerzfrei: Auch dieses Leiden ist geil ...



bei diesem muß in öffentlichen Freds aber nachgegeben werden.
Sorry, daher ein Bild weniger


----------



## wondermike (12. September 2006)

Hey, wo ist denn das Bananenbild geblieben? Das hatte doch mal was. Ich wittere Zensur! Da muss man doch was tun! Das geht doch so nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. September 2006)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, wo ist denn das Bananenbild geblieben? Das hatte doch mal was. Ich wittere Zensur! Da muss man doch was tun! Das geht doch so nicht...


Genau Mike. Ich fand das so schön mit der Banane, außerdem war :Brian mit auf dem Bild. 
Aber das mit Lucafabian und Fuel scheint 'ne richtige Männerfreundschaft zu sein. Ich glaube da haben wir nichts zu melden.


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2006)

ich hätte es mir doch schnell downloaden sollen   , es war doch so schön ...  

aber einer männerfreundschaft will ich ja nun auch nicht mit meinen bedürfnissen im wege stehen


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2006)

für die Marc Fans, hier die leicht geänderte Version:


----------



## banksy (15. September 2006)

Ihr seit alle zu nett.  Vielen Dank für's mitfahren.  Hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht  
Ich steige aber in die Bananaeinschiebung Diskussion nicht.  Frank ist ein erwachsene Mann und kann mit eine Banana machen was er will.


----------



## trelgne (19. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass der Spessart so schön ist. Vorallem war es nicht so überlaufen. Auch wenn der Trailanteil gering war, mir hat es riesigen Spass gemacht.


Wenn ihr wieder mal eine Tour in den Spessart unternehmt, geben wir euch gerne Tips für eine optimalere Streckenführung. Trails gibt es bei uns nämlich eine ganze Menge, und wie ihr bereits festgestellt habt, hat man diese quasi für sich alleine (auf einer Taunus-Tour im letzten Jahr sind mir ungefähr so viele MTBler begegnet wie wärend des ganzen Jahres im Spessart). Wir haben sogar eine spezielle Trailkarte vom Spessart, die aus rechtlichen Gründen leider nur von einigen wenigen Mitgliedern des "Spessart-Biker e.V." eingesehen werden kann. Wir führen auch ab und zu Trail-Highlight-Touren durch. Desweiteren gibt es eine Foto-Datenbank mit hunderten von Trailbildern aus allen Gebieten des Spessarts. Schaut bei Interesse mal rein ins Forum von www.spessart-biker.de.

Viele Grüsse aus der MTB-Hochburg Frammersbach
Manfred


----------

